# Charger en fuego!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love this contrast!
DRAGjet


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Chris, that's a real beauty. I agree the blue metal flake really contrasts the flames. Nice job, the paint finish looks like a professional diecast. You seem to be hooked on flames lately!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

pic doesnt do the car justice,thanks for the compliments!
FLAMEjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Rick Brown,this is one of the lime green bodies we traded for,little different now huh?
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pyromania*



Dragula said:


> I love this contrast!
> DRAGjet


Me too!

Kinda curious how many flame jobs that is Chris? You should assign them sequential numbers so we can keep score.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Try to keep up Billiam!
DRAGjet
Oh yeah..thanks for calling!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Space Cowboy/My bad!*

My apologies for dorking off the phone call...I had a little nappy after chat:freak: Woke up in the wee hours lookin for models to murder.

I'll ring your ding after din din tonight!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aawwwwww mannnnn!!! THAT'S one BEAUTY BEAST!!! i am a charger fan!! you gotta do the AW/JL 69 charger!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wes,call me.
859-356-1566
DRAGjet


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: SWEET!! :thumbsup: I also love the contrast.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great, Chris! :thumbsup: (I gotta buymore printer paper!)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks a whole lot better than that nasty green


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Easy :thumbsup::thumbsup: ! rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nasty green!!!????

Joe! Fetch a rope...I'll be right over...we're goin to Portage, In.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

It was a funky green,same color as Chevy painted all those nova cheapo cars in the early 70's
DRAGjet


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bring it on but bring some cars so we can race first!:wave:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

That is one sharp looking Charger.The flames really stand out with the color of the car.


----------

